# Custom Hood Shocks by 350ZTN installed!



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

these hood shocks are great!!! i was really pumped after installing these. the Z should have come with hood shocks from the beginning. anyway, the install on these was way easy! only four total holes (11/64th) need to be drilled. the most time consuming part was cutting the trim pieces around the brake and battery covers. accurate stencils are provided for all cuts as well as very detailed instructions and (4) pieces of black trim. filler plates are optional i think? the filler plates close off the hole that is made when the trim pieces are cut. btw, mine are not installed in the pics below. after install, an adjustment might be needed. i had to make no adjustments, my hood shuts fine and alignment was fine. anyway, this is a great product and worth every penny i spent. the tein shocks are an ugly green that doesn't go with anything in a Z's engine bay. plus they are a lot more expensive. anybody interested in these contact matt at [email protected]

here are some pics!



















Hood Opened


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

very cool, your car looks very nice, but its just for show right?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

they are hood shocks, whether they are for show or not for show doesn't change the fact that they work.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Z33 have prop rods stock?


----------



## ZEALOUZ (Mar 22, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I'm guessing Z33 have prop rods stock?


that is correct.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

How about a set of these for a 2005 Frontier?? Where did you get them from?? Thanks.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> How about a set of these for a 2005 Frontier?? Where did you get them from?? Thanks.


Not sure where he got those, but Tein makes them for your truck.


----------

